# CPC with ICD-10



## Dominic (Dec 13, 2013)

Does anyone know when the CPC exam will have the ICD-10 codes and the ICD-9 codes will be eliminated?


----------



## lorrpb (Dec 13, 2013)

As far as I know, it is January 2015, unless AAPC has recently changed the date.


----------



## lmgerdes (Dec 16, 2013)

Does anyone know if there is a requirement to retest for our CPC once ICD-10 goes live


----------



## lorrpb (Dec 16, 2013)

Currently certified coders must take the AAPC ICD-10 Proficiency Assessment by Sept 2015. This is not a certification exam. It is unproctored and open book. 75 questions, 3.5 hours. If you do not take (and pass) this assessment, then your certification will expire and you would need to retake the CPC exam to get recertified. I "assume" that the proficiency assessment will be required of anyone who takes the CPC before Jan 2015 when the test switches to ICD-10, although I have not seen it specifically stated as such.


----------



## lmgerdes (Dec 16, 2013)

thank you lorrpb!


----------



## Dominic (Dec 18, 2013)

Thank you Lorraine!


----------

